# هل الزواج مسموح للأرامل في المسيحية



## مارينا مارجرجس (3 يوليو 2012)

*فى موقع بدخل فى عادى جدا 
لقيت واحدة كاتبة رد على الموضوع يعنى 
طب مانتوا المسيحين مش بتجوزوا الارامل او الارملات وطبعا انا عارفة ان الكلام دة غلط
لان عندى ناس كتير اعرفهم مراتتهم او اجوزهم ماتوا واتجوزواld: 
بس انا عايزة اتاكد هل فعلا مينفعش الارمل او الارملة يتجوزوا واكيد طبعا فى اية فى الانجيل يعنى 
ياريت تجبوها وشكرا لتعبكم وعلى خدمتكم الجميلة *


----------



## Abdel Messih (3 يوليو 2012)

مسموح للأرملة ان تتزوج و لكن ان كان الرجل حياً ( أى إن لم تكن هذه المرأة أرملة ) تدعى زانية إن صارت لرجل آخر , لنرى ما يقول مُعلّمنا بولس الرسول :

Rom_7:3  فإذا ما دام الرجل حيا تدعى زانية إن صارت لرجل آخر. ولكن إن مات الرجل فهي حرة من الناموس حتى إنها ليست زانية إن صارت لرجل آخر.


----------



## أَمَة (3 يوليو 2012)

*تم تغيير العنوان*
*ليتماشى مع المضمون*
*من أجل تسهيل عملية البحث*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يوليو 2012)

نعم مسموح للارامل الزواج فى المسيحية


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (4 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لاجوابتكم وشكرا لتغير العنوان فعلا كان لازم اكتب كدة
شكرا ليكم على الاجابة المفسرة والسهلة


----------



## أَمَة (4 يوليو 2012)

مارينا مارجرجس قال:


> شكرا لاجوابتكم وشكرا لتغير العنوان فعلا كان لازم اكتب كدة
> شكرا ليكم على الاجابة المفسرة والسهلة


 

أشكر الرب ان الإجابة وصلت.
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 يوليو 2012)

ألارملة  حرة فى المسيحية   قبل وطوال 2000سنة شمسية  -  *حرة* فى أن تتزوج  بمن    تريد    أ*ن تتزوج بمن  تريد *ولكن  _فى الرب فقط_
1-كورنثوس  7
((32. فَأُرِيدُ أَنْ تَكُونُوا بِلاَ هَمٍّ. غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجِ يَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي الرَّبَّ
33. وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُ فَيَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي امْرَأَتَهُ.
34. إِنَّ بَيْنَ الزَّوْجَةِ وَالْعَذْرَاءِ فَرْقاً: غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجَةِ تَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ لِتَكُونَ مُقَدَّسَةً جَسَداً وَرُوحاً. وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجَةُ فَتَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ تُرْضِي رَجُلَهَا.
35. هَذَا أَقُولُهُ لِخَيْرِكُمْ لَيْسَ لِكَيْ أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَهَقاً بَلْ لأَجْلِ اللِّيَاقَةِ وَالْمُثَابَرَةِ لِلرَّبِّ مِنْ دُونِ ارْتِبَاكٍ.
36. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ يَعْمَلُ بِدُونِ لِيَاقَةٍ نَحْوَ عَذْرَائِهِ إِذَا تَجَاوَزَتِ الْوَقْتَ وَهَكَذَا لَزِمَ أَنْ يَصِيرَ فَلْيَفْعَلْ مَا يُرِيدُ. إِنَّهُ لاَ يُخْطِئُ. فَلْيَتَزَوَّجَا.
37. وَأَمَّا مَنْ أَقَامَ رَاسِخاً فِي قَلْبِهِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ اضْطِرَارٌ بَلْ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى إِرَادَتِهِ وَقَدْ عَزَمَ عَلَى هَذَا فِي قَلْبِهِ أَنْ يَحْفَظَ عَذْرَاءَهُ فَحَسَناً يَفْعَلُ.
38. إِذاً مَنْ زَوَّجَ فَحَسَناً يَفْعَلُ وَمَنْ لاَ يُزَوِّجُ يَفْعَلُ أَحْسَنَ.
39. الْمَرْأَةُ مُرْتَبِطَةٌ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَا دَامَ رَجُلُهَا حَيّاً. *وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَ رَجُلُهَا فَهِيَ حُرَّةٌ لِكَيْ تَتَزَوَّجَ بِمَنْ تُرِيدُ فِي الرَّبِّ فَقَطْ*.
40. وَلَكِنَّهَا أَكْثَرُ غِبْطَةً إِنْ لَبِثَتْ هَكَذَا بِحَسَبِ رَأْيِي. وَأَظُنُّ أَنِّي أَنَا أَيْضاً عِنْدِي رُوحُ اللهِ.))]
- إنتهى الاقتباس القدسي من الوحى الالهى  ::::
علما بإن كلمة   أظن  هنا  معناها  اعــتـــقــد  .أؤمن  .أفكر . أتيقن فى عقلي . قيلت :-
1]-بصدد التعريض  والتنديد   بإستخفاف جماعة منشقة  ضد التنظيمات المسيحية الالهية التشريعية  لقوانين الاحوال الشخصية  -التى يدور حولها السياق العام للكلام .
 2]-وأيضاً  إنحياز الرسول  للشهادة الشخصية *ومن واقع الاختبار الشخصي * للتبتل والتعفف العذرى عموماً.    

ه


----------



## ++Narawas++ (6 يوليو 2012)

*كورنثوس الأولى الإصحاح 7 
38. إِذاً مَنْ زَوَّجَ فَحَسَناً يَفْعَلُ وَمَنْ لاَ يُزَوِّجُ يَفْعَلُ أَحْسَنَ.
39. الْمَرْأَةُ مُرْتَبِطَةٌ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَا دَامَ رَجُلُهَا حَيّاً. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَ رَجُلُهَا فَهِيَ حُرَّةٌ لِكَيْ تَتَزَوَّجَ بِمَنْ تُرِيدُ فِي الرَّبِّ فَقَطْ.
*


----------



## aymonded (6 يوليو 2012)

عن الأرامل في الرسالة الأولى من بولس الرسول إلى تيمثاوس 
 3- إكرم الأرامل اللواتي هن بالحقيقة أرامل.
 4- ولكن أن كانت أرملة لها أولاد أو حفدة، فليتعلموا أولاً أن يوقروا أهل بيتهم ويوفوا والديهم المكافأة لأن هذا صالح ومقبول أمام الله.
 5- ولكن التي هي بالحقيقة أرملة ووحيدة فقد ألقت رجاءها على الله وهي تواظب الطلبات والصلوات ليلاً ونهاراً.
 6- وأما المتنعمة فقد ماتت وهي حية.
 7- فأوصِ بهذا لكي يكن بلا لوم.
 8- وأن كان أحد لا يعتني بخاصته ولا سيما أهل بيته فقد أنكر الإيمان وهو شر من غير المؤمن.
 9- لتكتتب أرملة (تفنن أرملة في الكنيسة) أن لم يكن عمرها أقل من ستين سنة إمراة رجل واحد.
 10- مشهوداً لها في أعمال صالحة أن تكن قد ربت الأولاد أضافت الغرباء غسلت أرجل القديسين ساعدت المتضايقين إتبعت كل عمل صالح.
 11- اما الأرامل الحدثات فارفضهن (كأرامل يكرموا في الكنيسة) لأنهن متى بطرن على المسيح يردن أن يتزوجن.
 12- ولهن دينونة لأنهن رفضن الإيمان الاول.
 13- ومع ذلك أيضاً يتعلمن أن يكن بطالات يطفن في البيوت ولسن بطالات فقط بل مهذارات أيضاً وفضوليات يتكلمن بما لا يجب.
 14- فأُريد أن الحدثات (الأرامل الصغار في السن) يتزوجن ويلدن الأولاد ويدبرن البيوت ولا يعطين علة للمقاوم من أجل الشتم.
 15- فأن بعضهن قد انحرفن وراء الشيطان.
 16- أن كان لمؤمن أو مؤمنة أرامل فليساعدهن ولا يُثقل على الكنيسة لكي تساعد هي اللواتي هن بالحقيقة أرامل.
​


----------



## joker46 (1 مايو 2013)

ردود رائعه


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (2 مايو 2013)

*طيب شكرا للموضوع الرائع *

*بس انا عندي سؤال لو سمحتوا في نفس الموضوع *

*هل لو في امرأة اختفى زوجها لمدة سنة او سنتين او سنين طويلة ولم يوجد له اثر ولم يرجع الى بيت زوجته بسبب ان لا يوجد له اثر ... هل من حقها ان تتزوج من رجل اخر ؟؟؟*

*وسلامتكم *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 مايو 2013)

*الغائب والمفقود.و أسرى الحروب.. وراكبي السفن الغارقة .*




Rasha_4 j c قال:


> *طيب شكرا للموضوع الرائع *
> 
> *بس انا عندي سؤال لو سمحتوا في نفس الموضوع *
> 
> ...


+++++++++++++++++++++++++
الاجابة المسيحية 
نصت لائحة الأحوال الشخصية أنه* بعد*   عدد معين من السنوات الشمسية على آخر ظهور لهذا الشخص ...و الابلاغ الرسمى  بتغييبه  إلى جهات الشرطة المدنية.. ورفع قضية مدنية امام المحاكم القضائية المدنية باصدار حكمها  باعتباره فى حكم المتوفي واتخاذ إجراءات ال {الاعلام الشرعى للوراثة }   *فبعد* وليس قبل .. *بعد* إتخاذ الاجراءات  القضائية والشرطية  والمدنية لاعتباره  فى ذمة الله 
*وإصدار أحكاماً نهائية غير قابلة للاستئناف او الطعن .. بإعتباره فى علم الله وفى ذمة الله.*
ومعاملة أملاكه ك* تركة شخص متوفي *.. تصدر المحكمة الكنيسية حكمها المرفق به صور ضؤئية من مستندات الاجراءات القضائية السالف الاشارة إليها بإعتبار زوجته* أرملة* ويجوز لها التزويج الكنسي مالم يكن هناك مانع شرعى آخر.   
والمعروف ان عدد هذه السنين يكون قليلا اذا كان  فى احوال يغلب الترجيح بكونه هالكاً كأن يكون مشاركاً فى قتال   او راكبا على متن سفينة عرف غرقها او خطفها او اختفائها  او طيارة عرف سقوطها او اختفائها او خطفها .. أو مهاجراً لبلد معادى او قائما بأعمال خطرة كرجال المطافى مثلا هناك. هنا يغلب المشرع كون هذه الفترة ضيئلة صغيرة .


----------

